# Nox problème de géolocalisation



## grafity (1 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens de télécharger l'émulateur Nox, et je n'arrive pas à mettre en route le GPS intégré.
L'écran est noir, aucune carte. Quand je fais une recherche pays ou ville la carte ne s'affiche pas non plus.
Petites précisions: J'ai activé mon compte google et je n'arrive pas à mettre le router en marche, je sauvegarde et à chaque fois , il revient en off.

Je suis très mauvaise en informatique.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Graf


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

difficile de t'aider sans un peu plus d'informations.

Pour moi, Nox est une application qui permet d'émuler un système Android sur un Mac ou un PC ou, dit autrement, sur macOS ou Windows, essentiellement pour jouer.
Quel est ton ordinateur et sous quel système fonctionne-t-il ?
Je ne crois pas qu'il tourne sur Linux donc je pense que ta question n'est pas posée au bon endroit.


----------

